# Shower Head Flow Restrictor



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

If your shower head stops flowing, check and see if you flow restrictor is totally plugged up like mine was. I didn't even know it was there before. Plugged during de-winterization, probably most vulnerable then.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is an item I never understood. Most use a 45 pressure regulator which is not much pressure and on the TT s own pump. pressure is nothing special. Why did they feel the need to put in a flow restrictor? I took mine out on my last trailer, makes the shower much better.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

It is probably mandated by Government regulation.... suppose to save you water... problem is that when doing a navy shower water flow is essential to rinse quickly.

Map Guy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys shower while camping?









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The kids do


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

IMHO...
I think it was a guy that put it in there thinking it would make
a woman hurry up in the shower.
I guess he didn't realize it would make her
take double to triple the time.









MJ

disclaimer: This post in no way was meant to offend any member
of the male gender. Furthermore it in no-way has any relevance
to how I feel about the opposite sex!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The kids do


I thought that was what swimming pools were for.

At least, that's why I go swimming.









Mark


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Me thinks it's to save water for those boondockers out there. Yea i gutted mine too & water flows alot faster now....so does the grey tank fill up faster now too.


----------

